# Whats a Beef Bottom Round Flat?



## rbranstner (Mar 9, 2010)

I was in the local grocery store picking up some Pork butts for $0.99lb and I always check to see if they have any specials on brisket or anything like that but this store never has brisket. I was looking and they have a Beef Bottom Round Flat which looks pretty much like a full packer to my untrained eye. So my question is, is this a full packer they just call it something different??????


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello the bottom round flat is a muscle from the hip also know as outside round , pieced together with the inside round ( top )and eye of round ( middle ) the 3 muscles make up the hip ... it is fairly lean , great for jerky , stews , tenderized steak ( cube ) or slow roasted with moisture added .... this piece does not compare to a brisket and will have much less natural flavour due to lack of internal fat and marbling that the brisket has .

hope this helps ya out .


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 10, 2010)

In simple mans terms it is a rump roast.  The whole flat. As T-Bone said is does not compare to a briskit. It is too lean and could dry out if smoked the same way as a briskit.
SOB


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 10, 2010)

Does it resemble this?


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

If this thing is good for jerky and stuff like that it would seam to me thats it's really big too.


----------

